# Island Dreaming



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Took the boys out to their private island paradise yesterday to stretch their legs. Needless to say I made two boys very happy. Though for some reason my bed was VERY sandy when I awoke this morning. :doh:


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

How fun! I love that one of Oakly with the stick in his mouth! And the last one- they look like such good buds!


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

They are such lucky pups to have their own private island! I love the one of Oakly play-bowing with the stick and the next to last one of them surveying their kingdom.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

I always LOVE your pictures. They are just beautiful! And your boys, what can I say, handsome devils. My only question: can my boys and I come over?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

MidasMom said:


> I always LOVE your pictures. They are just beautiful! And your boys, what can I say, handsome devils. My only question: can my boys and I come over?


 Visitors are alway welcome on Oakly's private island.


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

I agree with MidasMom...LOVE LOVE LOVE to see your pics! Let's see...after I leave Minnesota I could swing through Michigan and pick up MidasMom and her boys and be on our way and maybe get there just in time for the weekend:new (13):


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

They look so happy!!!!!


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

MelMcGarry said:


> I agree with MidasMom...LOVE LOVE LOVE to see your pics! Let's see...after I leave Minnesota I could swing through Michigan and pick up MidasMom and her boys and be on our way and maybe get there just in time for the weekend:new (13):


Sounds like an awesome, positively perfect plan. This girl and her boys need a vacation. What time can I expect you? Bag is packed, boys are waitin' by the back door, leash in mouth. Let's go!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

What great pictures of 2 handsome, fun loving dogs!!


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

They are just two peas in a pod. Great pics!!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

What lucky boys! Looks like they had an absolute blast!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

What great series of photos of your two having an absolute blast of a time...


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY more pics of these best buds! Looks like they really had a blast!


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Great pics, looks like they had a blast. Remember, a happy golden is a wet/sandy golden :


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Stunning pictures of your beautiful boys as always-love it. 

What a life you and your boys have there. 

*I fully get the sand thing-* after I take my two down to the beach, I always have sand from one end of the house to the other. I always have an ample supply of sand in my car too, there's nothing like carrying a little sand with you where ever you go.


----------



## bowdense (Feb 22, 2011)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Visitors are alway welcome on Oakly's private island.


 Maybe someday...right?! We do have a camp nearby you on Pennamaquan. Your pictures and pups are beautiful!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm hoping in a few years when I retire we can go visit some of my GRF friends and pups. We definitely want to visit Oakly's Island with his dad and brother.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great photos.  



Oaklys Dad said:


> Visitors are alway welcome on Oakly's private island.


If I'm around I will accept the invitation


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Great pictures, loved the shots on the rocks, they really do have their own little piece of heaven don't they.


----------



## Yarra girl (Sep 15, 2010)

Tough life at your house!
What a perfect day for them, such good mental health you must have as a result. Happy happy happy content sigh


----------

